# big alert! Many Goldens in Danger at different shelters and states.



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Holy crap!!!!

Karen, do we know how many are actually still at the shelters?

Thanks


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Here they are by state, hope this helps

AL

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/dis...10499416&mtf=1

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/dis...10537104&mtf=1

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/dis...10321079&mtf=1


IL

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10522273&mtf=1


TN

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10216797&mtf=1


MI

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10494373&mtf=1

OH

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10449012&mtf=1

KY

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10505111&mtf=1

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10483528&mtf=1

IN

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10537414&mtf=1

WV

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10513456&mtf=1

VA

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10465780&mtf=1

SC

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10411376&mtf=1


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I notified the GoldenHuggs ( where I got Bo) about the Tn. & Ky. listings, pretty sure they have contacts in those areas


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> I notified the GoldenHuggs ( where I got Bo) about the Tn. & Ky. listings, pretty sure they have contacts in those areas


You worked with Golden Huggs?? Believe it or not I just got to know Deb Johnson! She is WONDERFUL!!!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> You worked with Golden Huggs?? Believe it or not I just got to know Deb Johnson! She is WONDERFUL!!!


Yep!! I have stayed in contact with Deb since adopting Bo, you are right, she is wonderful!!!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> Yep!! I have stayed in contact with Deb since adopting Bo, you are right, she is wonderful!!!


It's such a small world!!! We're hoping to help her with a medically complex GR they have. Deb has done SO much for her.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> I notified the GoldenHuggs ( where I got Bo) about the Tn. & Ky. listings, pretty sure they have contacts in those areas


 
I took care of the AL ones


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Would that be an epileptic golden?

I just received a reply from Deb about the listings that I sent her and she is forwarding to all of her contacts in those areas.
Lets hope we can get some help for them!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks so much Ladies.
I feel like a rag.
We were just working on a major rescue of a Black Lab in Athens AL shelter-he's being rescued by an Ontario Lab Rescue.
Between duties at home and working on that I haven't had any time!

Bless You!!!


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Karen,
Was that the pregnant lab at the Dog Pound in Athens?? If so glad to see she was able to get out....

Nicole


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

GoldenGirl,
I saw from your other post that you help out a rescue in Tennessee
This is from Karen's list from above, do you know if this is in that rescue's area?

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10216797&mtf=1


Thanks!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm gonna check on the one in Ross County Shelter, she is too cute, going out there in the morning


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> I'm gonna check on the one in Ross County Shelter, she is too cute, going out there in the morning


I just read that listing again and realized there are 3 that were found as strays. They are just adorable.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Golden Charlie*

Golden Charlie:

Thanks for going out to see them Let us know!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

That is Heidi36 that is going to check on them in Ohio today.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Good News, the three baby's in Ohio been adopted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heidi!*

Heidi!

Thanks so much for telling us that!!! Do you know which of the three links (above) were adopted??


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenGirlTN*

GoldenGirlTN:

No the dog we were working on for four or more days was Lanee, Black Lab Pup-5 mos. old- at the Dog POund in Athens, AL.
My friend Renee volunteers there and he was so sad!!
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/AL138.html
He is being rescued!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Heidi!
> 
> Thanks so much for telling us that!!! Do you know which of the three links (above) were adopted??


All three on this link are adopted, I accually went there and they where all gone.


OH

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10449012&mtf=1


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heidi*

Heidi

Thanks so much for checking on them and glad they were adopted!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dirk's*

I had emld. Dirk's about these two pups and got an answer-I'm sure they were adopted:

They were gone 2 days ago. 


Bob 
Dirks Fund - www.dirksfund.com 
314.966.3326


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

The puppies are adopted.... we have someone checking on George as we speak.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie's Mom*

MAGGIE'S MOM:

Thanks so much.

Who is George, now?
Think I've lost my mind!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Has anyone ever done a count of how many dogs were rescued in a year through the efforts of folks on this forum identifying them and contacting rescue groups, direct rescues, adoptions, etc.? I bet it's a big number!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> The puppies are adopted.... we have someone checking on George as we speak.


Thank you !!!


----------

